# The Tesla Conspiracy



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

This is a must-watch, IMO. They talk about a recent article by Jack Rickard. It's a fascinating discussion of just how firmly Tesla rules the EV world and the multi-billion dollar forces at work to stop them. Watch and pass it on. It makes me want to hold free symposiums in parking lots to enlighten the misinformed and fight the FUD.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

We should also include a link to Jack's article.

The Tesla Conspiracy… or Am I a Dead Whistleblower?


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Great read @Jack Rickard !!! Love it!


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Great read @Jack Rickard !!! Love it!


Wait?! WTF? He is on the board?!!!!! Ooh, fangirling a little bit.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

EVs are the enemy (oil industry's brainwashing campaign)


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

thredge said:


> Wait?! WTF? He is on the board?!!!!!


See the Off-topic conversations thread for the rest of the story.


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

Dr. J said:


> See the Off-topic conversations thread for the rest of the story.


Aww, that's too bad. I get what he is saying, and I've had some of my stuff edited or moved or deleted too, and it is frustrating. But I'm aware, I don't always remember all the forum rules... exactly as they should be adhered to.

Here is where I'm going to go off on @Jack Rickard though. Dude! That doesn't mean you give up & take your ball home! It means you keep trying, and do that within the parameters set. Have you been to the unmoderated crap boards?

Although there has to be a better way to combine threads so they actually make some sense. Interlacing them makes them a huge crowded incoherent mess.

Anyway, sincerely one of the ones still trying.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

What did I miss here...? Confused.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> What did I miss here...? Confused.


https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/relocated-off-topic-conversations.1785/post-244804


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Dr. J said:


> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/relocated-off-topic-conversations.1785/post-244804


Ah... thanks. I'd missed that and I LIVE in the off topic section.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Dr. J said:


> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/relocated-off-topic-conversations.1785/post-244804


I'm very sad I completely missed that as well. Thank you for pointing it out. I posted my thoughts in the off topic thread. Jack is a highly valued member of the community because he is highly opinionated, and I know strong opinions can often run askew in forums. Hopefully we can continue to encourage meaningful conversation from thoughtful people here.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

JWardell said:


> he is highly opinionated,


He does have a way of yelling, "Get off my lawn!" that makes you believe him.


----------

